# Newbie :)



## Chisel (Jan 19, 2013)

Hello everyone! Just thought I'd say hi and introduce my self.
I am 21 years old 6'1 and 195lbs and roughly 12% BF. I started seriously lifting weight at age 18. I use to weight 140lbs soaking wet when i started. In my opinion I was not a typical skinny guy because I always had "fatty" areas around my stomach and chest (which I now believe might be estrogen deposits). That is actually one of the reasons I started working out - to get rid of those areas. I put on a lot of lean muscle in my first year of training than it slowed down a bit. I train 5-6 times a week, have a decent diet and get as much sleep as possible. I have did some MMA training for about half a year but eventually had to give it up since it was very time consuming. My goal is to lower my body fat and gain lean muscle. I was at 9% BF during the summer and still had no visible six pack (which I always really wanted). Looking forward to being apart of this community and getting some great advise!

Cheers!,
Chisel


----------



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2013)

Chisel, welcome to IronMagazine Forums! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *Sign-up Here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Please Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## Z499 (Jan 19, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## longworthb (Jan 19, 2013)

Bro if u were 9% u should definitely have abs showing. Unless its just really bad genetics. U say ur diet is decent but ur gains have slowed. This is telling me ur not eating to grow now. When u were 140 it was alot easier to put on mass because u didnt have to eat as much. Now that your heavier ur maintanence cals are higher therefor u need to eat more to put on more mass. Post up your diet and training and we will be able to get you dialed in and keep them gains rolling


----------



## Chisel (Jan 19, 2013)

I never really counted the carlories/protein/fat/carbs I ate (maybe i should start), just tried eating more when trying to bulk and eliminated carbs for a while when cutting.
Here is what my daily diet consists of:
Breakfast - Either Oatmeal, Scrambled eggs (usually 4 -5 eggs), or 3 hard boiled eggs with wheat bread and always a Greek yogurt (14g protein, 0 fat)
Lunch while in school- Protein bar, protein shake, some fruits (orange, grades, kiwi)
Dinner after school - Usually have some chicken/fish with either rice or potatoes and those frozen vegetables warmed up.
After-workout protein shake - 60gs
After-workout meal - Usually have chicken noodle soup or something similar.
Evening meal - I either have some more chicken/fish with just vegetables or some cottage cheese with wheat bread.
I also usually drink 2 scoops of casein protein (40gs) with water before going to bed.

Other supplements I take include fish oils, multi vitamin for men, ZMA before bed, milk thistle, some liver and kidney support, and glutamine capsules after workout. 

This is how i been eating for about 2 months since I began trying to loose some fat. I'm kind of on a tight budget with how much I can spend on food (College tuition is killing me) and eating healthy is not always very cheap. Any advise is very much appreciated!

Oh and concerning the 9% BF and no six pack - Yes I know it sucks. I did some reading and found out some people have to get their BF really low in order to start seeing those abs, I guess I'm one of them.


----------



## cck99352 (Jan 19, 2013)

Welcome bro! Lotta good info on this site....


----------



## charley (Jan 19, 2013)

_Welcome Bro !!!_


----------



## longworthb (Jan 19, 2013)

Ur diet definitely needs work bro. But ur in the right spot . There's a ton of examples on here depending on your goals


----------



## longworthb (Jan 19, 2013)

Chisel said:


> I never really counted the carlories/protein/fat/carbs I ate (maybe i should start), just tried eating more when trying to bulk and eliminated carbs for a while when cutting.
> Here is what my daily diet consists of:
> Breakfast - Either Oatmeal, Scrambled eggs (usually 4 -5 eggs), or 3 hard boiled eggs with wheat bread and always a Greek yogurt (14g protein, 0 fat)
> Lunch while in school- Protein bar, protein shake, some fruits (orange, grades, kiwi)
> ...


Diet on a budget really is a pain in the ass lol. Buy chicken and lean meat in bulk. Also oats and eggs in bulk and u have a decent start for the week. Try to stay away from take out as much as possible also. And when it comes to body fat alot of people guess alot lower then it really is. My genetics allow me to keep full abs at even close to 14%. I got lucky lol


----------



## Z499 (Jan 19, 2013)

longworthb said:


> Ur diet definitely needs work bro. But ur in the right spot . There's a ton of examples on here depending on your goals




Says the man that eats a whole pack of Oreos in one night


----------



## Z499 (Jan 19, 2013)




----------



## brazey (Jan 20, 2013)

Welcome to the board. Repost in the nutrition section for more views and opinions.


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 21, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## JT. (Jan 26, 2013)

^^


----------



## ashoprep1 (Jan 31, 2013)

Welcome to IMF


----------



## bdeljoose (Feb 1, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.


----------



## darthsten (Feb 2, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## web_dj (Feb 16, 2013)

welcome great site


----------

